# MACouture!!!



## mzcelaneous (Dec 9, 2006)

Not a lot of people are fond of this collection, but I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gilt Edge, Arc Silver, & Rare and Refine




Red No. 5 & Influential









Savoir Faire & Collection '06




Sheer mystery powder.



​


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 9, 2006)

Alright, missy. You're pushing it, lol. I love your hauls and pics! You get such great shots and they show the true colors. I love the way Savoir Faire looks


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Alright, missy. You're pushing it, lol. I love your hauls and pics! You get such great shots and they show the true colors. I love the way Savoir Faire looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, thank you my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear that's the last of the haul for a while. I figure, I might as well treat myself since it is Christmas heh. And hey, you take wonderful shots as well, so look who's talkin :loveya:


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2006)

Great haul!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Aw, thank you my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear that's the last of the haul for a while. I figure, I might as well treat myself since it is Christmas heh. And hey, you take wonderful shots as well, so look who's talkin :loveya:_

 
Aww, thanks! My sister's trying to get me to put a portfolio together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I might have to haul soon. So let's see...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's:

Intense Eyes (check)
Warm Eyes (check)
Savoire Faire (check)

Anything else I need? Lol.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 9, 2006)

oooh I'm jealous!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Anything else I need? Lol._


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW AMAZING HAUL!!!! savoire faire looks BEAUTIFUL. would u mind swatching it for me? and another thing how did prestigious l/g look?


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_



Gilt Edge, Arc Silver, & Rare and Refine





Sheer mystery powder.


​_

 
*Can you provide feedback on these, please!?*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_would u mind swatching it for me? and another thing how did prestigious l/g look?_

 
I swatched the lipglosses & lipsticks here. Prestigious looked a lot like Lovechild lipglass (but more sheer) which I already own, therefore I passed on that one.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_*Can you provide feedback on these, please!?*_

 
The highlighters are well worth the money. It applies on like a cream and has a powder finish. My favorite color is _Rare and Refined_. It's a pretty rosey color with gold shimmer. I used it to highlight my cheeks and it simulates the effect of the MSF's. I wouldn't recommend it to those with dry skin, blemishes, and such as it accentuates them. My friend tried it on her lips with clear gloss on top. It was pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Gilt Edge_ is an oliveish color w/obvious gold flecks. Goes great as eyebrow highlighter with green e/s. I haven't tried it anywhere else to be honest. _Arc Silver_ is just like toned down version in Silver Ring e/s. Nice, but I can do without. Still, I'm keeping it just because I'm sure I can make good use out of it as an eyebrow or cheek highlighter. I'll make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Mystery Powder is not like blot powder IMO. It gives off a soft, velvety matte finish. I only apply it to the t-zone area because I don't like the whole matte look. However, it does not have great oil-control power like blot powders do. It could be just me though, since my t-zone gets extremely slick. HTH!


----------



## Char1986 (Dec 9, 2006)

Savoir Faire looks a lot more pinkish/plummy than brownish (how I pictured it)... is that the case?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 

 
_Savoir Faire looks a lot more pinkish/plummy than brownish (how I pictured it)... is that the case?_

 
I swatched it here. 
It's more caramelly to me. I guess brownish. Not at all pinkish/plummy.


----------



## k_im (Dec 10, 2006)

wow those are amazing pics! makes up for the fact that even though i have been to my f/s twice since the collection came out i have not actually looked at it myself.


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 10, 2006)

o0o0o0 lucky you!! i saw the rich metal high lighters today. HOT HOT HOT!!! and your camera takes some bomb ass pictures too.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 10, 2006)

Wowzers...another haul?  Sheesh...your so lucky to have all this extra money to spend on all this MAC stuff.  I was going to wait until the 30th for another haul but now that I heard about the 15% sale next week, I have to take advantage!


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2006)

They look amazing!!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice haul!!  Savoir Faire looks gorgeous, can't wait to see a fotd with it!


----------



## neotrad (Dec 13, 2006)

They look gorgeous! 
I want Arc Silver and/or Gilt Edge sooooooo BAD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for posting these pictures!


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 13, 2006)

wow! great haul and pics! i may have to get one of those highlighters! : )


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

What a great haul! Enjoy those goodies


----------



## amoona (Dec 13, 2006)

so i'm not too crazy bout couture but your pics are gorgeous! haha u should send those into mac!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 14, 2006)

amazing haul!!! Collection '06 lipgloss looks soooo sexy!!!


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 14, 2006)

HI IAM A NEWBIE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I REALLY LOVED THE COUTURE COLLECTION I BOUGHT:
THE MYSTERY POWDER 
ALL  THE HIGLIGHTERS
2LIPGLOSSES AND 2LIPSTICKS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






THE BUFFER BRUSH
AND SOON TO BE ADDED TO MY COUTURE - COLLECTION THE BLACK BOX.IAM SO EXCITED, ILL BE BUYING IT THIS SATURDAY AT MY COUNTER.   DAYDREAMERDELUX:jump:


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

wow your haul is creating a major lemming alert for the highlighters!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_wow your haul is creating a major lemming alert for the highlighters!
Enjoy!!!_

 
I'm going to buy these tomorrow.



























:c  lap:


----------

